
41% of US employees know what their company stands for - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/SoapBoxHQ/status/1184094515382108161
======
shannonmaloney5
Gallup article: [https://www.gallup.com/workplace/267014/one-employee-
questio...](https://www.gallup.com/workplace/267014/one-employee-question-
leaders-afford-ignore.aspx)

